# Help me choose a Receiver



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been trying to do some research on AVR's, but there are so many different reviews out there I am not sure what to think. There are a few I am currently looking at, but only reason I am looking at them is that reviews I have read have been good. I would much rather have peoples opinion that are non-bias. Here are the ones I am looking at Integra Dtc 9.8 for around $1500 which is on the top end of my price limit for me. Or Onkyo tx-sr 875, Onkyo tr-sr 805. The main problem I have is I don't know what makes a good AVR. Could I get some feedback on these products? Or any suggestions on other AVR's that May be better for the money. Please Let me know if you need more information.
Thank you
Respectfully 
PineAlps


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you know what you want/need your AVR to do in your set-up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not extremely well versed it the HT arena. So sorry in advance if the terms I use are not correct. But I was thinking I want something that has 7.1 surround sound, plenty of inputs and output HDMI, cat5, S-video, coax, for whatever I might want to add later, HD video scaling up to 1080p,Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding, THX, network capable would be nice, 2 zones. I am also not concerned if it has a DVD/Blue Ray player built in. I don't really care if it has Sirus or XM. I am not sure what else is needed for a HT application. I am still trying to figure out what speaker, Front Projector, and DVD/Blue Ray player I will use. Not sure if it matters but the room size in 18' x 25" there will be a two tier seating arrangement. Please let me know what other information that help.
Respectfully
PineAlps


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

805 would do.
Though so might a 706, or Yamaha RX-V663 for only ~$365 on amazon.(check to make sure on the 663)
Buying an AVR that does internal decoding of advanced audio codecs will help you greatly in your future purchase of a BR player.
They will all give 7.1 and your other wishes.
They might have slightly different power ratings but in real world are pretty similar in that area.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Consider the Denon 3808, ethernet port and is F/W upgradable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go with the Onkyo TX SR806, The 805 although a fantastic receiver is dificult to upgrade the firmware unless you know what you are doing. The 806 (this years model) has fixed that other then that they are the same inside and offer the best bang for buck. The 876 is also another option.


----------

